# I'm buying two or 9 tell me why not?? tosin abasi knockoff content



## oniduder (Mar 16, 2017)

busta!

it's got to be good, probably the same company that makes it for ibanez, the former is a joke, that latter isn't at all

peace me homies!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW...lgo_pvid=45f91ac0-2b98-48ba-8315-3b4a81c1102c


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 16, 2017)

who's gonna be the one to make the sacrifice and buy it and tell the rest of us here whether or not it is worth getting?

a ngd thread should be upcoming...


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Mar 16, 2017)

This is interesting . . 

Y'all see that intense wear on the upper frets? Wonder if this is his prototype for sell???


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 16, 2017)

Nour Ayasso said:


> This is interesting . .
> 
> Y'all see that intense wear on the upper frets? Wonder if this is his prototype for sell???



either the frets have been rolled over really really well, or intense wear?


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Mar 16, 2017)

I mean you see those cracks/scratches on the wood right?


----------



## oniduder (Mar 16, 2017)

Nour Ayasso said:


> I mean you see those cracks/scratches on the wood right?



erm yeah, it's hard to tell interestingly enough if that's from the actual build, it looks like the fretboard has some sort of weird plastic over it like the pickups

idk though, i'm mostly joking, someone should take the hit and see what's it's all about though

i like the site, it's got random rip-offs of just about everything, clothing or guitar stuff

whatevers

ciao


----------



## exo (Mar 16, 2017)

Love that the description says it has gold hardware and fanned frets.....lol


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh I didn't see any plastic lining! Just looks like some serious wear, I got excited because I thought maybe it was his older prototype that he used live. Buuuut now I realize the body is tremendously off, the bubinga strips look like neon cherry...not to mention wrong pickups, the not gold hardware and that totally not Ibanez headstock. 


oniduder said:


> someone should take the hit and see what's it's all about though


Anyway do it


----------



## oniduder (Mar 16, 2017)

Nour Ayasso said:


> Oh I didn't see any plastic lining! Just looks like some serious wear, I got excited because I thought maybe it was his older prototype that he used live. Buuuut now I realize the body is tremendously off, the bubinga strips look like neon cherry...not to mention wrong pickups, the not gold hardware and that totally not Ibanez headstock.
> 
> Anyway do it



yeppers i thought it was clear that it was a complete rip-off, the site has tons of them, some strandberg and mayones ones ,etc etc


----------



## oniduder (Mar 16, 2017)

sorry i would do it but i've already done some dumb things like a buying some rip-off of bernie rico, which who knows could be have as good as some of the real ones, but it was a 2x4 neck and long story is i trashed it

ciao some called it the bernie chico, har har right? i should mention i tried to sand down the neck, it didn't come like this, i destroyed in a stupid fit of rage, so yeah another 300 dollars literally down the drain


----------



## Dcm81 (Mar 16, 2017)

exo said:


> Love that the description says it has gold hardware and fanned frets.....lol



Check the other pic  It's the grey one with the maple board.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 16, 2017)

dammit i want someone to be the guinea pig for this. purely for research purposes


----------



## LordCashew (Mar 16, 2017)

Dcm81 said:


> Check the other pic  It's the grey one with the maple board.



Wow they even nailed the infamous neck gap...


----------



## Backsnack (Mar 16, 2017)

It says "fanned frets" but none of the pics show even a hint of angulation of the frets.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, that didn't take long. China: we'll copy .... before the real deal is even for sale.


----------



## oniduder (Mar 17, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Well, that didn't take long. China: we'll copy .... before the real deal is even for sale.



yeah that's got to be the funniest/greatest part of the whole thing~


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 19, 2017)

make a gofundme page to get this thing to someone with someone whos opinion is generally considered of worth?


----------



## oniduder (Mar 19, 2017)

550 someone should be able or rich/stupid enough to take that hit without any worries, i mean rig-talk or groomed noodlers should give one of non-doctor playing guitarists a loan without interest or any thought that any of us would ever pay it back

right??


----------



## endmysuffering (Mar 19, 2017)

oniduder said:


> 550 someone should be able or rich/stupid enough to take that hit without any worries, i mean rig-talk or groomed noodlers should give one of non-doctor playing guitarists a loan without interest or any thought that any of us would ever pay it back
> 
> right??



Lets have a lottery where all of us pay 10$ and "winner" gets the guitar but has to review it.


----------



## mike1033 (Mar 19, 2017)

That thing looks terrible, those nut slots....and the extra winds near the ball end of the strings are through the saddles...geez lol.


----------



## oniduder (Mar 19, 2017)

mike1033 said:


> That thing looks terrible, those nut slots....and the extra winds near the ball end of the strings are through the saddles...geez lol.



fine you build it! and i'll pay you 550 shipped? coolio?

jk 

but really


----------



## crg123 (Mar 19, 2017)

These guys have some quality stuff on here...

lmfao: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...id=855924fa-767e-4a24-88dc-73ecc4c1ce93&tpp=1


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 19, 2017)

"We are factory can produce all sorts of electric guitar and bass support single customized and branded only ordering processing, want to have a personality of a friend, can only make to order."

mother of god how have i never looked at this greasy hellhole before


----------



## oniduder (Mar 21, 2017)

GenghisCoyne said:


> "We are factory can produce all sorts of electric guitar and bass support single customized and branded only ordering processing, want to have a personality of a friend, can only make to order."
> 
> mother of god how have i never looked at this greasy hellhole before



"want to have a personality of a friend" 

what the hell, it almost reads do you want a personality?, which is awesome!

get your personality hand made and customized from your builder of choice and favorite chinese rip-off artists

loves it


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 22, 2017)

Oh boy that sucks for you


----------



## plyta (Jan 14, 2018)

Well, since Tosin left Ibanez we can be sure there will not be an affordable signature model like the TAM10 so this becomes somewhat relevant.


I've contacted one of the sellers with some questions and based on the answers it seems the scale is really 25.5" to 27" multi as advertised and the body is routed for some EMG909 look-a-likes.

This is my experience with aliexpress guitars:
I've purchased aliexprees guitar from ebay unknowingly it was aliexpress wonder product. As I later found out many sellers at aliexpress carry it with prices going anywhere between $200 to $500.
The wood is good, dense heavy ash and mahogany. Binding is cleanish. Nut has been cut good. Fretwork was shit, sharp edges everywhere, some of the frets rising up from the fretboard, string marks probably from the shitty handling and shipping. However the fret material was really tough, almost stainless like. The pickups were 7 string EMG look-a-likes, with 1st and 8th string being outboard where the pole pieces probably were  Pickup routing was shit, both pickups offset to the treble string side. Neck screws had different depth countersink for every screw, two of the six screws had stripped threads in the neck. Strings ferrules all sticking from the body, 8 countersinks drilled to 8 different depths. After a complete overhaul and brand pickups installed it is an actual decent guitar with good sustain and articulation.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 14, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Well, that didn't take long. China: we'll copy .... before the real deal is even for sale.



SS.org: there is someone here that will buy just about anything...


----------



## Vyn (Jan 14, 2018)

technomancer said:


> SS.org: there is someone here that will buy just about anything...



Can't smash the like button hard enough. GOLD!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 14, 2018)

A lot of you guys are suggesting someone buy one to see how good it is. As if these companies are run with luthiers who are consistently working on the same parts, for the same models, and getting feedback on how to improve.  There is very little consistency to builds out of any of these low end copy shops, so it’s going to always be a gamble. Even brands with high levels of quality control, like Ibanez, suffer from inconsistency in their lower end models. But these places are usually cranking out whatever they need, by whoever they can get to do it, at the lowest price.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Jan 15, 2018)

that's right. That's why we need a volunteer to buy 3!


----------



## lurè (Jan 15, 2018)

Someone should contact them for an endorsment and take it one at a special price, it doesn't matter if it's a guitar or a pair of socks.


----------



## BryanBuss (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh man. I just want to order one to try, and maybe Frankenstein it with an ibanez multiscale neck.

Here is another colour.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...557.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.393e9588KGvpno


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 26, 2018)

Could all pitch and send it to someone like Bias Reviews


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 26, 2018)

Both the grey and black ones are sold.

Give me a 7 string version and I'l consider buying one and reviewing it. Donate some money to me and I'll make a very detailed review with a write up, pictures, and sound clips of one lol


----------



## Benadon (Aug 13, 2018)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...cab1095&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0
a freaking abasi guitar copy, thats hilarious.


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 14, 2018)

These have been about since around 12 seconds after Tosin sketched his idea for a body shape on the back of a beer mat.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 14, 2018)

So much enthusiasm about this. As of 14 Aug 2018, those pics on the aliexpress page look like complete and utter shit. The nut is sticking out of the neck like 5 mm, the frets look like they were installed by a wild raccoon, the woods are all mineral streaked, the pieces are roughly fit together, and the photos clearly show at least three different guitars, meaning that they didn't just get lucky and photograph the worst-looking specimen.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 14, 2018)

bostjan said:


> So much enthusiasm about this. As of 14 Aug 2018, those pics on the aliexpress page look like complete and utter shit. The nut is sticking out of the neck like 5 mm, the frets look like they were installed by a wild raccoon, the woods are all mineral streaked, the pieces are roughly fit together, and the photos clearly show at least three different guitars, meaning that they didn't just get lucky and photograph the worst-looking specimen.



Man, these copycats are getting more and more realistic by the minute!


----------



## Vyn (Aug 14, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Man, these copycats are getting more and more realistic by the minute!



You owe me a new keyboard Max, just spat coffee all over it xD


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 14, 2018)

savage


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 14, 2018)

GenghisCoyne said:


> "We are factory can produce all sorts of electric guitar and bass support single customized and branded only ordering processing, want to have a personality of a friend, can only make to order."
> 
> mother of god how have i never looked at this greasy hellhole before



Some builders on the site are better than others. That said, I went with one that supposedly had a "better" reputation. I ordered a custom Taylor 914 knock-off (but I put my own logo on it). Touching the case's handle, your hands smell like a tire fire even after you wash them. There are tons of flaws in the finish, artificially died wood, terrible frets, and overall "poor" construction. I could have spent less and gotten a much better guitar.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 15, 2018)

spudmunkey said:


> artificially died wood


Freudian slip?

I've seen a few stories here with a guitar from AliExpress that ended with a "happy" customer, but those have all been threads either without photos or with photos that got ripped apart by other forum users.

I mean, just think of the irony in the name of the site. Ali Baba was a fictional character who stole from thieves, had them murdered, etc. There are people in the East who see us in the West as greedy and underserving of our wealth. Hmm.

I think that if you buy anything as complex as a guitar from aliexpress.com, you are going to have a 99% chance of getting ripped off. Maybe you luck out and get a guitar that you can make playable by replacing the hardware and doing some setup work, or maybe you get a guitar made of paper mache with wood-print contact paper stuck to it and strings drawn on with a sharpie. Probably something somewhere in between. Either way, I urge you not to buy from there.


----------



## SDMFVan (Aug 15, 2018)

I'll chime in that I bought a Les Paul copy from Ali Express about 5 months ago and actually lucked into a better than decent guitar for $200. Frets are good, nut is good, and only needed a truss rod tweak to play really well. I mentioned this in another thread, but I'm convinced it's just an Epiphone with the open book headstock. The bridge appears to be Epiphone, and the pickups are labeled Epiphone. It would make sense, since Epiphones are made in China. My guess is it's people from the same factory running a side hustle. Probably the same reason that the Strandberg copies seem to (from the pics at least) have gotten a lot closer to the real deal since production was moved there.

Here's a pic, it's the one in the middle. The other two are my actual made in Nashville Gibsons which are obviously far superior.


----------



## Avedas (Aug 15, 2018)

bostjan said:


> So much enthusiasm about this. As of 14 Aug 2018, those pics on the aliexpress page look like complete and utter shit. The nut is sticking out of the neck like 5 mm, the frets look like they were installed by a wild raccoon, the woods are all mineral streaked, the pieces are roughly fit together, and the photos clearly show at least three different guitars, meaning that they didn't just get lucky and photograph the worst-looking specimen.


Not to mention the body shape is completely wrong.


----------



## plyta (Sep 3, 2018)

This is a translated Russian review on one of these:

Everything was good until I've received the guitar. Upon quick view everything looked OK, but later a number of defects came up: on frets 23, 24 dead spots on strings 4,5 and 6. String buzz on the first frets. The nut is loose on the 8th string side. Upon tension the 8 string can jump out of the bridge saddle. Both pickups identical (10k each), really low output. Adding gain adds a lot of noise. In the end all of this can be fixed, the pickups can be changed. I've wrote the seller only about one of the problems so not to put him in shock straight away. Added a video for him. No response. This is the service - most important thing is to make a sale and forget about it. Yes, I did not open a dispute, because I need better knowledge in the field so I can understand all these problems. If the seller would have at least tried to respond, solve the issues in some way or give some advise I would have left 3 maybe 4 stars. But for ignoring me only 2 stars. In any case, thanks.


----------



## ElRay (Sep 4, 2018)

I can’t find it now, but there were sing-string bridges that the item name was a word-salad containing “saxophone”. I’ve never seen a sax with sympathetic strings.


----------

